# Portable recording machines?



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I just have some technical questions on recording with these machines. I will probably use a Zoom H2 or H4n but not sure which yet. I am wondering if the frequency response of those machines is down to 10hz doe it reject all other content or does it still record lower frequencies but not at the same volume? 

There are a few other questions I have but for now this is the major one.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## chonc (Jun 9, 2009)

I've heard that the zoom H2 has a serious roll off below 70Hz (all the way to -20dB at 40Hz probably -38dB at 20Hz) and the roll off seems to be not only with the internal mics, but also within the recorder. So maybe that isn't the recorder you are looking for.

The H4n is supposed to have a much better low frequency response, but I doubt that is flat down to 10Hz. The frequency response provided by Zoom is only of the internal mics and it only goes down to 30Hz. It is fairly flat from 1kHz to 30Hz, but it starts to show a slope at 30Hz indicating that it probably has a 15dB-20dB attenuation at 20Hz. It is probably lot less attenuation within the recorder and the H4n has XLR inputs, but microphones with an almost flat frequency response down to 10Hz aren't cheap!


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Earthworks TC20 is around $480. Not cheap but everything I have seen that is quite the bargain.

If the recorder itself has a gradual slope like you were saying than I think I will just have to buy the H4n. I could augment the sound after the recording but I am just hoping that if there is any low content that I am still able to record it and not totally disregard it.

There are 2 other options out there also.

Tascam DR-100
Sony PCM-10

Not sure on there slopes but I have always heard good things about them.


----------



## chonc (Jun 9, 2009)

The TC20 are a great choice (I've used the TC30's and like them very much). The H4n is used by many sound designers around the world so it should be a solid choice too. 

The thing with all of these recorders is none of them have great preamps and they will all have an internal slope (not as pronounced as the H2 but still...). It seems to me that your choice of microphones is well above your choice of recorders, but getting a flat and extended frequency recording and playback can send you well into $10k+ worth of recording/playback equipment.

That said... I have no idea what your project is, aside from the fact that your main interest is the pickup and playback of extended bass frequencies. Maybe if you told a bit more about your project I could be of more help (and quite frankly, I'm intrigued).

Happy Recording!


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

My playback system wont be the issue it will just be the recording. I have looked at to many reviews and seem to like the TC20 alot. Now I wont be running out to buy one immediately because I would have to save up the money, but this will be my first good mic. 

I have a calibrated Dayton mic but that is not in the same category as the TC20. I also will probably be purchasing a AEA R84 also in the future after the TC. I would probably use a portable device with a preamp of somesort until I can save up enough money for a Sound Design 702.

Now that being said I am trying to do high quality field recordings without any loss of lower frequencies. I will be recording stuff like dragsters, desert racing trucks, motorcycles, F1 cars, canons and other quiet things like my bass guitar. 

Now I have heard that alot of the portable recorders will just need a preamp and they sound great. And being "a get me by," I figured on using one of the cheaper model portable recorders. Now most of the mics I have favored, spec wise, are better quality than the recorders but thats because I have to start somewhere. If I could I would get the 702 and call it a day.

Now I will eventually want to record other things but these are just some fun things I would like to record in the beginning. 

But after learning alot more about the electronic part of the recording I think I would also need to learn how to augment sounds. So if I want a canon blast sound to sound much larger than recorded than I can augment some low hz rumble in there and that will do it. Now I know that is dabbling in hollywood FX but with what I want to in the future this would help.

Now in the future after I have some samples recorded I would like to then make a movie. Not high budget more like a clay/lego stop motion with high quality sounds and FX. I might try and do some horrible Kung Fu but its more just for fun visually but then a way to make my own dvd that can push audio systems.

After hearing Danleys fireworks and other downloads I have wanted to make my won recordings. I have a recording from 1812 by Kunzel that had canon blasts on it that reached 7hz. And thats mainly where the whole reaching down low comes from. Not sure what a dragsters low end is but I dont its near 15hz but atleast you know where I am coming from now.

And lastly in the far future I will use these high quality mics to also do some recording of classical music and "normal," recordings. But I am starting off with the "fun." 

Once again thanks for your time and help and I hope I explained what I am thinking.

Oh and in regards to the mics I figure I will just buy once with those and just upgrade as I go with the recorders.


----------



## fractile (Mar 15, 2009)

On the future recorders, you might look into the Korg 1-bit MR1, MR2, MR1000...


----------

